
What is a webhook and how to create one - deforciant
https://webhookrelay.com/blog/2018/07/13/how-to-create-webhook/
======
deforciant
Hi there!

Since there are plenty of articles on how to consume webhooks, I thought it
would make sense to write one on how to start producing webhooks as it seems
like the best way to illustrate the difference :)

